# Η θερινή σύναξη των Λεξιλόγων ΙΙΙ εις διπλούν (30/6 και 20/7/2012)



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Ανάμεσα σε Γιούρο, εκλογές, σχηματισμούς κυβέρνησης και μνημόνια, κάποιοι θυμήθηκαν τις θερινές συνάξεις της Λεξιλογίας. Ας οργανωθούμε, λοιπόν, πριν αρχίσουν να έρχονται οι νέοι λογαριασμοί και χάσουμε το κέφι μας.

Προτείνω να συναντηθούμε στο ίδιο μέρος (*Mojo, Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου 36, Ιλίσια*), που μας είχε καλύψει ικανοποιητικά ως προς το χώρο και τη λογική ένταση της μουσικής. Αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι παρόμοιο (εφόσον έχετε έρθει σε προηγούμενη συνάντηση και μπορείτε να κάνετε σύγκριση), δεκτές και άλλες προτάσεις για εύκολα προσβάσιμους χώρους. Απλώς μια υπενθύμιση:



Alexandra said:


> Note to self: Στην επόμενη συγκέντρωση που θα γίνει σε μπαρ, να κουβαλήσω ένα φορτίο πατατάκια.



Τώρα, για την ημερομηνία, λέω να διενεργήσουμε μια γρήγορη σφυγμομέτρηση. Έχω διαλέξει μέρες χωρίς αγώνες. Μπορείτε να ψηφίσετε όσες μέρες θέλετε, όχι μόνο μία. Να ψηφίσετε αν σκέφτεστε να έρθετε. Και να 'ρθετε!


*Κλείνουμε την πρώτη συνάντηση για το Σάββατο 30/6/2012, στο Mojo στις 9:30 (ή εκεί γύρω).
Μπορείτε μέχρι και την Παρασκευή 29 να επικυρώσετε ή να δηλώσετε ότι θα έρθετε για να γίνει μια σχετική κράτηση θέσεων από τους πρώτους που θα πάνε.
Θα γίνει ανακοίνωση για τη δεύτερη συνάντηση, αν τη θέλετε ακόμα.*


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 18, 2012)

Εγωϊστής, όπως πάντα (:) ), ψήφισα άλλη μέρα, την οποία προσδιορίζω μεταξύ 15 και 20 Ιουλίου, μια και επιστρέφω στην πατρίδα στις 15.7. Αλλά, φαντάζομαι ότι δεν περιμένετε εμένα για να κάνετε τη συγκέντρωση... ;)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 18, 2012)

Καλή αρχή! Τρεις ψήφοι, τρεις διαφορετικές ημέρες!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2012)

Ψήφισα 30 Ιουνίου, αλλά δεν με πειράζει και η 7η Ιουλίου. Το μόνο που δεν με βολεύει είναι η Παρασκευή, άρα δεν θα ψήφιζα 29 Ιουνίου ούτε 6 Ιουλίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2012)

Δεν ψήφισα, καθώς δεν είμαι λεξιλόγος -μόνο καταχρηστικώς Λεξιλόγος- και επίσης γιατί έχει λήξει το διαβατήριό μου και δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να κατέβω Αθήνα από Θεσσαλονίκη μόνο με ταυτότητα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 18, 2012)

Ε, γμτ, ούτε και τώρα θα είμαι εδώ. Εκτός αν ξαναγίνουν εκλογές τον επόμενο μήνα (δύσκολο).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2012)

Νίκελ, αληθεύει ότι τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες πριν από τη σύναξη το κουμπάκι «View Poll Results» θα είναι ανενεργό λόγω των περιορισμών που θέτει ο νόμος;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2012)

Χαχαχαα, έσπευσα να ψηφίσω πριν διαβάσω τα σχόλια και ήμουν ο κρετίνος που ψήφισε 29 Ιουνίου νομίζοντας πως είναι Σάββατο. :lol: Οπότε ανακαλώ και ψηφίζω 30 Ιουνίου. Ρογήρε, κάνε κάτι γμτ... Κι εσύ βρε Δύτη


----------



## Marinos (Jun 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ρογήρε, κάνε κάτι γμτ... Κι εσύ βρε Δύτη


Μα, αυτή τη στιγμή ξεκινώ για Πειραιά για επιστροφή στο Ρέθυμνο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2012)

Λοιπόν, πρόσθεσα και τις αντίστοιχες μέρες, ώστε να μην μπερδεύεστε. Πάω ν' αλλάξω τώρα και τα νούμερα:
-1 στις 29/6 (bernardina)
+1 στις 30/6 (bernardina)
+1 στις 7/7 (Alexandra)
ΟΚ;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2012)

Όφου Δύτη μου και φυσάει ο διάλος! :scared:

Καλό ταξίδι, αδερφέ, και μη στενοχωριέσαι, θα 'ρθω να σε βρω κάτω. ;) Άλλωστε ο Δαεμάς χρωστάει κάτι ρακές, μαθές!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Λοιπόν, πρόσθεσα και τις αντίστοιχες μέρες, ώστε να μην μπερδεύεστε. Πάω ν' αλλάξω τώρα και τα νούμερα:
> -1 στις 29/6 (bernardina)
> +1 στις 30/6 (bernardina)
> +1 στις 7/7 (Alexandra)
> ΟΚ;


Ναι, είμαι ΟΚ.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Λοιπόν, πρόσθεσα και τις αντίστοιχες μέρες, ώστε να μην μπερδεύεστε. Πάω ν' αλλάξω τώρα και τα νούμερα:
> -1 στις 29/6 (bernardina)
> +1 στις 30/6 (bernardina)
> +1 στις 7/7 (Alexandra)
> ΟΚ;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2012)

Και οι αντίστοιχες γιορτές των ημερών, για όποιον έχει εορτογενή κωλύματα:
29/6 -> Πέτρου & Παύλου
30/6 -> Δώδεκα Αποστόλων
7/7 -> Κυριακής μεγαλομάρτυρος


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Λοιπόν, πρόσθεσα και τις αντίστοιχες μέρες, ώστε να μην μπερδεύεστε. Πάω ν' αλλάξω τώρα και τα νούμερα:
> -1 στις 29/6 (bernardina)
> +1 στις 30/6 (bernardina)
> +1 στις 7/6 (Alexandra)
> ΟΚ;


Χμμμ... Δηλαδή, όχι ΟΚ στις 7/6, στις 7/7 εννοούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Χμμμ... Δηλαδή, όχι ΟΚ στις 7/6, στις 7/7 εννοούμε.


Fixxed.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2012)

Ψήφισα για τις 30/6· τις άλλες μέρες δεν μπορώ από σχεδόν καθόλου ως εντελώς καθόλου λόγω ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Αν λείπεις από ζυθοποσία, θα στενάξει το Mojo από την οικονομική απώλεια.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2012)

Ναι, θα γκρεmojoκιστούν τα έσοδά τους...


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 18, 2012)

7/7 με 30/6 το πάνε για θρίλερ...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 19, 2012)

Επειδή τραβώ κάτι χοντρά προσωπικά ζόρια τον τελευταίο καιρό, θα πω --χωρίς ωστόσο να ψηφίσω-- ότι με βολεύει να γίνει όσο πιο αργότερα γίνεται. Ας πω λοιπόν 6 ή 7 Ιουλίου. Δεν ψηφίζω, όμως, επειδή δεν ξέρω καν αν θα μπορέσω να έρθω έστω και σε εκείνη την ημερομηνία.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 19, 2012)

Καλά να περάσετε :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2012)

Είναι τόσο ωραία που μια τέτοια παράδοση...
Η θερινή σύναξη των Λεξιλόγων (Παρασκευή, 9 Ιουλίου 2010, 22:00)
Η θερινή σύναξη των Λεξιλόγων, The Sequel (Παρασκευή 1 Ιουλίου 2011, 22:00)
...συνεχίζεται κάθε χρόνο. Μου έρχονται δάκρυα στα μάτια. Μάλιστα, έχω συγκινηθεί τόσο πολύ, που μπορεί να χρειαστεί να φάω όλα τα πατατάκια και φέτος, ώστε να μου περάσει η συγκίνησις [πιάνει στασίδι από τώρα ()]. Ψήφισα και για τη μέρα, αλλά και άλλη μέρα να γίνει, μάλλον θα το κανονίσω να έρθω.


----------



## Themis (Jun 20, 2012)

Πιάστηκα στην αρπάγη του γαλαζορόζ διημερισμού και υπέκυψα ψηφίζοντας ροζ. Εντελώς συμπτωματικά, θα έρθω στα πάτρια εδάφη στις 6 Ιουλίου. Μα τόση πια ασυμβατότητα με το γαλάζιο;


----------



## diceman (Jun 20, 2012)

Ψήφισα για Σάββατο 30/06! Θα στείλω κάτι καλόπαιδα να σας τριπλοχαστουκίσουν και διπλομπουγελώσουν αν διαλέξετε άλλη μέρα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2012)

diceman said:


> Θα στείλω κάτι καλόπαιδα να σας τριπλοχαστουκίσουν και διπλομπουγελώσουν αν διαλέξετε άλλη μέρα!


Ναι, αλλά κι εμείς θα τους επιτεθούμε με Α4 γεμάτα αμφίσημα ΚΠ και θα τους πλακώσουμε στα paper cuts!


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Ζαζ, γιατί να κουβαλάμε χαρτιά; Μια πατατοτσιπσική θύελλα κι ένας μοχιτικός καταιονισμός ίσως να είναι πιο αποτελεσματική, επιτόπια λύση, αλμυρό-γλυκόξινο τρία σε ένα. Μόνο που πρέπει να πείσουμε την Παλάβρα να μας δώσει τα τσιπς. 
Δίκιο έχεις, καλύτερο το κοψοχάρτισμα από το κοψοχόλιασμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2012)

Η αναφορά στα (ανίερα!) χαρτιά γεννήθηκε από το αντίστοιχο πρωτοτυπικό σκηνικό απ' το οποίο άντλησε κι ο diceman τη δική του έμπνευση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Μα οίκοθεν νοείται, Ζαζ (κι εγώ από το σπίτι το είδα). 
Να, είπα να βγάλω τη σκηνή από το στούντιο, να κάνω εξωτερικό το γύρισμα και να την προσαρμόσω στις επιτόπιες συνθήκες, shooting on location. Mojo, mojito. Αλλιώς, αν είναι να πέσουνε μπούφλες, λέω ν' αναλάβω ρόλο εξωτερικού παρατηρητή (Προκόπη θα με λένε στο έργο, μπας και προκόψω):


----------



## argyro (Jun 21, 2012)

Darlings, εγώ δεν μπορώ καμία απ' αυτές τις μέρες :twit:
Ψήφισα για άλλη μέρα (π.χ. 13-14/7 )
Γενικώς, μετά τις 11/7 μπορώ, αλλά απ' ό,τι βλέπω (και λογικό είναι), μάλλον νωρίτερα βολεύει τους υπόλοιπους...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2012)

Δεν είναι απόλυτο πως όλοι βολεύονται με την κοντινή ημερομηνία, Αργυρώ — δες π.χ. τον Ρογήρο στο #2. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνουμε δύο περιόδους, σαν τις κατασκηνώσεις. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 21, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνουμε δύο περιόδους, σαν τις κατασκηνώσεις. :)




Εξαιρετική ιδέα! :up::clap:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2012)

...Οπότε σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα μπορέσει να 'ρθει κι ο Θέμης! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2012)

Μετά τα πατατάκια, μπορούμε να αναρωτηθούμε σε δεύτερο χρόνο για το πόσοι άγγελοι χωράνε στο κεφάλι μιας καρφίτσας, ή πόσα παϊδάκια μπορώ να φάω όταν δεν κάθεται δίπλα μου ο Νίκελ :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ...μπορούμε να αναρωτηθούμε σε δεύτερο χρόνο για το πόσοι άγγελοι χωράνε στο κεφάλι μιας καρφίτσας...


Πριν φάνε τα παϊδάκια τους ή μετά;

Ως προς το θέμα της δεύτερης ημερομηνίας:
Γι' αυτό το λόγο μπήκε η 5η επιλογή. Φέτος θα κάνουμε διπλή συγκέντρωση, γεμάτοι με τα αισθήματα αισιοδοξίας που γεννάει η κυβέρνηση ευρέος φάσματος. Αρκεί να έρθουν αργά τα ραβασάκια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μετά τα πατατάκια, μπορούμε να αναρωτηθούμε σε δεύτερο χρόνο για το πόσοι άγγελοι χωράνε στο κεφάλι μιας καρφίτσας, ή πόσα παϊδάκια μπορώ να φάω όταν δεν κάθεται δίπλα μου ο Νίκελ :twit:



Για μια στιγμή διάβασα "παιδάκια".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για μια στιγμή διάβασα "παιδάκια".


Κοίτα πάντως να δεις, εμείς για να 'μαστε σίγουροι δεν επιτρέπουμε ούτε παιδάκια κοντά όταν τρώει. :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κοίτα πάντως να δεις, εμείς για να 'μαστε σίγουροι δεν επιτρέπουμε ούτε παιδάκια κοντά όταν τρώει. :twit:


...και γι' αυτό αν έχετε βάλει κιλά τελευταίως να με αποφεύγετε, μου μπαίνουν ιδέες. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να με πλησιάζετε κρατώντας α) σακουλάκι με πατατάκια (τη τζάμπο συσκευασία, όχι τσιγκουνιές), β) αυτά τα πώς-τα-λεν εθιστικά καλαμποκένια διαόλια σε σχήμα δίσκου που είχε φέρει πέρυσι μαζί του ο Ζάζουλας.


----------



## VickyN (Jun 25, 2012)

Δεν ψηφίζω γιατί είναι πιθανό να μην μπορώ σε καμία κοντινή ημερομηνία.
Κρίμα, γιατί θέλω τόσο πολύ να έρθω!


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Κλείνουμε την πρώτη συνάντηση για το Σάββατο 30/6/2012, στο Mojo στις 9:30 (ή εκεί γύρω).
Μπορείτε μέχρι και την Παρασκευή 29 να επικυρώσετε ή να δηλώσετε ότι θα έρθετε για να γίνει μια σχετική κράτηση θέσεων από τους πρώτους που θα πάνε.
Θα γίνει ανακοίνωση για τη δεύτερη συνάντηση, αν τη θέλετε ακόμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> ... Θα γίνει ανακοίνωση για τη δεύτερη συνάντηση, αν τη θέλετε ακόμα.



Τη θέλουμε, βέβαια. Φυσικά και τη θέλουμε! ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

Εδώ δεύτερες εκλογές κάναμε με διαφορά ένα μήνα, δεύτερη σύναξη δεν θα κάνετε;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 25, 2012)

Δυστυχώς στις 30 είναι αδύνατον να έρθω. Καλά να περάσετε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2012)

Ίσως μπορέσεις να έρθεις στη β' συνάντηση :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Ναι σε όλα! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κλείνουμε την πρώτη συνάντηση για το Σάββατο 30/6/2012, στο Mojo στις 9:30 (ή εκεί γύρω).


Τελικά εγώ δεν μπορώ στις 30 - πάμε για τη δεύτερη :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Καλημέρα, καλή βδομάδα. Περιττό να πω ότι μερικοί από εμάς θα είμαστε και στις δύο συνάξεις. (Έχω αρχίσει να νιώθω σαν μαϊντανός...)

Το πλεονέκτημα της πρώτης σύναξης θα είναι ότι δεν θα έχει έρθει ακόμα η τρόικα στην Αθήνα. Οπότε, κάντε το λογαριασμό σας.


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 25, 2012)

Μάλλον θα μπορέσω να έρθω και εγώ στην Α', αν και θα καθυστερήσω. Ελπίζω να μη φύγετε νωρίς :s


----------



## diceman (Jun 25, 2012)

Εγώ θα έρθω!


----------



## fourioti (Jun 26, 2012)

Αν αποφασίσετε για Σάββατο 30, θα έρθω λίγο στριμωγμένα.Θα αναβάλλω τη συλλογή τσαγιού για την επομένη και δεν θα μπορέσω να σας φέρω.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 26, 2012)

Στις 30 θα λείπω διακοπαί και ψήφισα για άλλη ημερομηνία και προτείνω την 13η Ιουλίου Παρασκευή. Vote for me!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2012)

Ναι, ναι!


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 26, 2012)

Όχι, μοδερατόρισσες, δεύτερη σύναξη στις 13! Βαλτές είστε για να χάσω και τις δύο συγκεντρώσεις; :) Κάντε το τουλάχιστον την επόμενη Παρασκευή, 20 Ιουλίου, που δεν θα είναι και γρουσούζικη. :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 26, 2012)

Και τις 20 ψηφίζω! Οτιδήποτε εκτός range 29/6 - 8/7.


----------



## karma (Jun 26, 2012)

Καλημέρα! Μα όλοι διακοπές; δηλώνω συμμετοχή για το Σάββατο στις 30/6 και πολύ φοβάμαι πως μπορώ γενικά..χμ..


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

karma said:


> και πολύ φοβάμαι πως μπορώ γενικά..χμ..


Θα το 'χει το κάρμα μας. :)

Ωραίες μου κυρίες του 51-52: Στις 20 η δεύτερη, αλλά για τον Ρογήρο μας.


----------



## NadiaF (Jun 26, 2012)

Επειδή θα ήθελα πολύ να έρθω και εγώ, μήπως θα μπορούσε να γίνει οποιαδήποτε άλλη ημέρα πλην Σαββάτου και Κυριακής που έχω "υπηρεσία" γιατί φεύγει η κοπέλα που φροντίζει τη μαμά; Επίσης, δεν μπορώ στις 5/7 γιατί επίκειται άλλη σύναξη από το LinkedIn.

Αν μπορεί να μετατεθεί η ημέρα, θα χαρώ πολύ να ξαναδώ τους παλιούς φίλους και να γνωρίσω καινούριους


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Την πρώτη συνάντηση αποκλείεται, δυστυχώς, να τη μετακινήσουμε: θα ήταν ασέβεια στους νόμους των... δημοκρατικών αποφάσεων. Αλλά τη δεύτερη συνάντηση τη βλέπω για Παρασκευή (20/7). Οπότε, βουρ.



> δεν μπορώ στις 5/7 γιατί επίκειται άλλη σύναξη από το LinkedIn


Με την ευκαιρία, να πω στους καλούς ανθρώπους που μου ρίχνουν σκουντιές στο LinkedIn και στο Facebook, ότι δεν τους σνομπάρω, απλώς απουσιάζω...


----------



## NadiaF (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Την πρώτη συνάντηση αποκλείεται, δυστυχώς, να τη μετακινήσουμε: θα ήταν ασέβεια στους νόμους των... δημοκρατικών αποφάσεων. Αλλά τη δεύτερη συνάντηση τη βλέπω για Παρασκευή (20/7). Οπότε, βουρ.



Άμα βάλετε υπενθύμιση, θα "βουράρω"  γιατί οι Παρασκευές με βολεύουν αφάνταστα!




> Με την ευκαιρία, να πω στους καλούς ανθρώπους που μου ρίχνουν σκουντιές στο LinkedIn και στο Facebook, ότι δεν τους σνομπάρω, απλώς απουσιάζω...



Καλά....


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στις 20 η δεύτερη, αλλά για τον Ρογήρο μας.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 26, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ύστερα από δύο αδικαιολόγητες απουσίες, θα μπορέσω επιτέλους να τιμήσω τη θερινή σύναξη! 
Μέσα για τις 30, ίσως και για τις 20. :)


----------



## danae (Jun 26, 2012)

Κι εγώ, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, θα σας δω ξανά!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

danae said:


> Κι εγώ, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, θα σας δω ξανά!


The sky is falling!


----------



## danae (Jun 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> The sky is falling!



Και αυτό! Και φούρνοι γκρεμίζονται... :)


----------



## StellaP (Jun 27, 2012)

Εγώ ψήφισα για άλλη μέρα.
Θα μπορούσατε να το ξανακάνετε κοντά στα Χριστούγεννα, ας πούμε, γιατί τώρα μου είναι δύσκολο
μέσα στις ζέστες ν΄αφήσω την θάλασσα και να ροβολήσω κατά Αθήνα μεριά;
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2012)

Μήπως να νοικιάζαμε ένα πουλμανάκι και να δίναμε παραστάσεις από κοντά με τα υπόλοιπα θερινά πολιτιστικά δρώμενα; (Μια ιδέα λέμε τώρα, η κρίση χρειάζεται εμπνεύσεις out of the box.)

Σήμερα, στο Κοινοτικό Θέατρο Κουνουπίτσας, ομάδες Λεξιλόγων παρουσιάζουν τρία εκλεκτά μονόπρακτα:

(α) Σχιζολεξία και αποστροφομανία
(β) Ήταν σωστό που επέστρεφε ο Καβάφης;
(γ) Πόσες λέξεις έχει η ελληνική γλώσσα (από χορό Νεανίδων, που θα απαγγείλουν τα γράμματα Λάμδα και Ξι)

Μουσική επιμέλεια: Δαιμάνιος ο Κρης
Μπακ βόκαλς: Οι Τρεις


----------



## Themis (Jun 27, 2012)

Ζιμπενμαλίου δοκτορεύοντος
λύσεις εδόθησαν
ριζικές
(και ρογηροθεμοσυμβατές).

Αν (χτύπα ξύλο) αρρωστήσει ο Στουρνάρας, ξέρουμε ποιον να προτείνουμε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2012)

Ναι, τον Στουρνάρι... (Ευκαιρία για λίνκο προς το σαραντάκειο, _Από τον Ράπανο στον Στουρνάρα_.)


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Jun 29, 2012)

Σάββατο 7 Ιουλ. πολύ θα χαρώ να σας ξαναδώ! 

Γεια σου, θείε νίκελ! Χαιρετισμούς σε όλους! :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2012)

Μόνο που το Σάββατο 7/7 δεν παίζει πλέον καθόλου· είναι είτε αύριο (30/6) ή κάπου κατά τις 20/7.


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Jun 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μόνο που το Σάββατο 7/7 δεν παίζει πλέον καθόλου· είναι είτε αύριο (30/6) ή κάπου κατά τις 20/7.



Αύριο δεν μπορώ, παιδιά. Δεν πειράζει. Κάπου θα σας πετύχω! :) Αν πάλι όχι, καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους, να περάσετε όμορφα! :up:


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

Δεν έχουμε ακόμα τακτοποιήσει τραπέζι με το Mojo, αλλά συνήθως μαζευόμαστε απέναντι από την μπάρα στο τέρμα της αυλής. Εκεί θα σας περιμένουμε, κάπου ανάμεσα στις 9:30 και 10.00. Έχουμε προμηθευτεί και τα πατατάκια μας. Έχουμε πολλή όρεξη για κουτσομπολιό (και όσοι λείπετε θα είστε τα θύματά του, ως γνωστόν). Θυμίζω τη διεύθυνση: Mojo, Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου 36, Ιλίσια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2012)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε να αναφέρουμε ότι, όπως πάντα, πληρώνουμε αμέσως τα ποτά μας όταν μας τα φέρνουν, για να μην έχουμε προβλήματα αργότερα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 30, 2012)

Ούτε εγώ μπορώ, δυστυχώς.  
Θα προσπαθήσω για την δεύτερη περίοδο. :)
Καλά να περάσετε και να μας μεταφέρετε τα κουτσομπολιά!


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 30, 2012)

Όσοι θα βρεθείτε απόψε το βράδυ να περάσετε υπέροχα. Ελπίζω να τα πούμε στη δεύτερη συνάντηση (και θα τα πούμε αν αυτή διοργανωθεί στις 20.7).


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2012)

...
Παρότι πολύ θα ήθελα να συνεισφέρω κι εγώ το μότζο μου στο Μότζο, δυστυχώς μου το τρώει όλο η δουλειά και μάλιστα με τέτοια ζέστη που νιώθω λες και δουλεύω μέσα σε κονσέρβα. 

Got my mojo working but it just must work right here
Got my mojo working but it just must work right here
Got a tough job to handle though I'd prefer some beer

I would come down to Athens, get me some Mojo fun and rest
I would come down to Athens, get me some Mojo fun and rest
We could have burned the house down but let's wait for the next...

Got my mojo working - Canned Heat 






Όπου κι αν είστε, πάτε δεν πάτε, *Get your mojo working και καλή διασκέδαση!* :clap:



nickel said:


> ... Έχουμε πολλή όρεξη για κουτσομπολιό (και όσοι λείπετε θα είστε τα θύματά του, ως γνωστόν).


Χε χε, και της νυχτερίδας κοκαλάκι έχομε και της μαύρης γάτας.  

Κι επειδή θωρώ μπαμπακοχώραφα στο βάθος, James Cotton: 





Αχ, και να 'χα τέτοια θήκη για τις φυσαρμόνικες...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 30, 2012)

Καλά να περάσετε στο Μότζο απόψε...


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

Και για όσους δεν θα έρθετε:

Funkadelic - Rockpalast '85 (1 ώρα και 36 λεπτά)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 30, 2012)

Καλά να περάσετε κι από μένα! Ελπίζω στην επόμενη!


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2012)

Ολ, αν τυχόν καταφέρω να είμαι στην επόμενη (δεν είναι σίγουρο), μην τολμήσεις να απουσιάσεις, γιατί δεν έχει μετά ενασχόληση με τις εκκεντρικές νομικομανατζεροοικονομικές δυσκολίες σου. You have been warned.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 1, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ολ, αν τυχόν καταφέρω να είμαι στην επόμενη (δεν είναι σίγουρο), μην τολμήσεις να απουσιάσεις, γιατί δεν έχει μετά ενασχόληση με τις εκκεντρικές νομικομανατζεροοικονομικές δυσκολίες σου. You have been warned.



Aye aye, Captain!! :) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Γρήγορη ανταπόκριση: Επεράσαμε πολύ όμορφα, εγώ τουλάχιστον πανέμορφα. Καμιά εικοσαριά μαζευτήκαμε τελικά, παλιοί και καινούριοι και αρκετοί που είχαμε καιρό να τους δούμε και μας χαροποίησαν ιδιαίτερα. Οι περισσότεροι απείλησαν ότι θα έρθουν και στις 20, αλλά, ναι, Όλι, αυτή είναι η τελευταία σου ευκαιρία πριν από την προγραφή. 
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να επανέλθει και να επεξεργαστεί υποστεί κατάλληλη επεξεργασία η ιδέα του ολοήμερου λεξιλογικού συμποσίου, προ και επεί λύχνων αφάς, κατά προτίμηση παρα θιν' αλός. Χμμμ, αυτό μοιάζει με μορφή τόγκα πάρτι, όπου διάφοροι τύποι με γενειάδες και κελεμπίες ποδήρεις χιτώνες φιλοσοφούν ακαταπαύστως και μετ' ευτελείας...

Χμμμ, κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Μάλλον πρέπει να ξανασκεφτώ το κόνσεπτ...


----------



## danae (Jul 2, 2012)

Χάρηκα πολύ που σας είδα έπειτα από τόσο πολύ καιρό! Ήταν τόσο καλή η παρέα σας, που δεν κατάλαβα πώς πέρασε η ώρα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

*Ξέρετε πού θα είστε τέτοια ώρα σε εφτά μέρες, εντάξει;*


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

Ξέρουμε, ξέρουμε. Ακούς, Ρογήρε;


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 13, 2012)

Το μέρος θα είναι το ίδιο; Ή κάπου αλλού;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

20 Ιουλίου θα είμαι ακόμη εδώ, νομίζω — διότι στις 21 φεύγω για ένα τετραήμερο όργιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

> Το μέρος θα είναι το ίδιο; Ή κάπου αλλού;


Νομίζω το ίδιο, αλλά με τηλεφώνημα εγκαίρως για τους άλλους καναπέδες.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρουμε, ξέρουμε. Ακούς, Ρογήρε;



Μήνυμα ελήφθη! Όβερ!

Φυσικά και θα είμαι εκεί.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 14, 2012)

Άιντε να δούμε, θα καταφέρω να είμαι κι εγώ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Αυτό που μου άρεσε πιο πολύ την περασμένη φορά ήταν η κινητικότητα, αυτό που δεν σου επιτρέπει η γεωγραφία της ταβέρνας.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 14, 2012)

Μπουρμπουλήθρες δεν ακούω και ανησυχώ...

δεν είμαστε καλά... Το hover άλλοτε το υπογραμμίζει κι άλλοτε όχι. :curse:

Θα το πεθάνω στο edit :devil: Τώρα το δείχνει και σ' εμένα


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Υπογραμμισμένο το βλέπουμε εμείς.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 14, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται θα με φάτε ξανά στη μάπα. Χο χο!


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται θα με φάτε ξανά στη μάπα. Χο χο!


Όπως ξέρεις, μέσα στη στεναχώρια είμαστε από την περασμένη φορά ...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2012)

Άσε που μερικοί από μας δεν έφαγαν κανέναν σας στη μάπα (ξέρω, ξέρω, ας ερχόμανε...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται θα με φάτε ξανά στη μάπα. Χο χο!


Μόνο μια ερμηνεία υπάρχει σ' αυτό. Αν κάποιος που ήταν στην προηγούμενη θέλει να ξανάρθει, σημαίνει ότι πέρασε καλά! Δηλαδή οπωσδήποτε εγώ.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 14, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται θα με φάτε ξανά στη μάπα. Χο χο!



Άσε που έχουμε και κάτι εκκρεμότητες


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 14, 2012)

Παίζει σοβαρά να είμαι κι εγώ, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο.
Μην κάνετε κράτηση, θα φέρω καρέκλα πλιάν (έτσι λέμε εμείς οι παλιοί αυτές του σκηνοθέτη, στον καιρό μας δεν είχε σκηνοθέτες μάλλον, ή δεν κάθονταν σε καρέκλα...)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 19, 2012)

Τελικά, παίζει κάτι αύριο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Φυσικά. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2012)

Θα είμαστε πάλι στο Μότζο με τα πατατάκια μας.


----------



## VickyN (Jul 19, 2012)

Θα έρθω κι εγώ!
(Αν δεν μας πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι μέχρι αύριο.)


----------



## danae (Jul 19, 2012)

Κι εγώ! Θα έρθω πάλι να σας δω!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2012)

Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, τι καλύτερη εγγύηση γι' αυτούς που δεν ήταν την προηγούμενη φορά; Αφού όσοι ήταν θέλουν να ξανάρθουν, προφανώς περάσαμε τέλεια. Μήπως καταλήξουμε να το κάνουμε στέκι μας;


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα. Κι εγώ θέλω να ξανάρθω. Θα φέρω και φρέσκα πατατάκια, γιατί όσα περίσσεψαν την περασμένη φορά τα περιποιήθηκα σε τετ-α-τετ. Κι επειδή θα τηλεφωνήσω απόψε για το παλιό τραπέζι (αν και δεν ξέρω τι σας πείραξε με το προηγούμενο, που ήταν και πέρασμα...), όσοι το δηλώσετε σήμερα έχετε τη βεβαιότητα ότι δεν θα βρεθείτε καθισμένοι στα πόδια του Ζάζουλα (που δεν είναι και το πιο ευχάριστο που μπορεί να σας συμβεί, ιδίως αν λείπει ο Ζάζουλα).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2012)

Το παλιό τραπέζι έχει την ομορφιά ότι έχει απέναντί του και τα καρούλια (ή όπως τα λένε, τέλος πάντων), όπου μπορούν να στέκονται και όρθιοι όσοι δεν χωράνε στα πόδια των άλλων.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2012)

Πάλι στις 9.30;


nickel: *Ναι, καλά είναι το 9:30.*


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2012)

Count me in! Double ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2012)

Εγώ τριπλή.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 19, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

kapa18 said:


> Count me in!


Το μαστίγιο να μην ξεχάσεις.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το μαστίγιο να μην ξεχάσεις.



Θα παρίσταται κάποιος που πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί παραδειγματικά;;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2012)

Ε, όλο και κάποιον θα βρούμε να τιμωρήσουμε :devil:


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> τα καρούλια (ή όπως τα λένε, τέλος πάντων).



Μπομπίνες.

Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να μην έχει ζέστη, γιατί αυτό το μαγαζί είναι σα γούβα και η θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 19, 2012)

Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ τη συμμετοχή μου! 21:30 είπαμε, έτσι;


----------



## Themis (Jul 19, 2012)

Πνίγοντας τον πόνο μου για την απουσία της Συνεστραμμένης Όλιβερ, θα προσέλθω συνοδευόμενος από τρυφερή νεαρή ύπαρξη (ξέρετε, εκείνο το ολιγόποστο μέλος της Λεξιλογίας με το αινιγματικό χρηστώνυμο).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κι επειδή θα τηλεφωνήσω απόψε για το παλιό τραπέζι (αν και δεν ξέρω τι σας πείραξε με το προηγούμενο, που ήταν και πέρασμα...), όσοι το δηλώσετε σήμερα έχετε τη βεβαιότητα ότι δεν θα βρεθείτε καθισμένοι στα πόδια του Ζάζουλα (που δεν είναι και το πιο ευχάριστο που μπορεί να σας συμβεί, ιδίως αν λείπει ο Ζάζουλα).


Αυτά τα λες από ζήλεια επειδή θες εσύ την αποκλειστικότητα! :twit:


----------



## ThemisDaughter (Jul 20, 2012)

Λοιπόν, εγώ επειδή είμαι πλεονέκτης, και να έρθω μόνο με τον πατέρα δεν μου φτάνει (αν και βέβαια my heart belongs to da-da-da-da-daddy, etc), θα φέρω και έναν αρσενικό ακόμα. Κάποτε, ήταν λέρκερ λεξιλόγος που λεγόταν Nameless, αλλά κάποια χρόνια τώρα απουσιάζει. Τώρα, βασίζομαι σε εσάς για να τον ξαναπαρασύρουμε σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο παρακμής και γλωσσικών παιγνίων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

ThemisDaughter said:


> θα φέρω και έναν αρσενικό ακόμα. Κάποτε, ήταν λέρκερ λεξιλόγος που λεγόταν Nameless, αλλά κάποια χρόνια τώρα απουσιάζει. Τώρα, βασίζομαι σε εσάς για να τον ξαναπαρασύρουμε σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο παρακμής και γλωσσικών παιγνίων.




Δεν χρειάζεται καν άδεια, ούτε καν ιδιότητα λεξιλόγου να φανταστείς, αρκεί he who shall remain nameless να μην έχει πρόβλημα με την πιθανότητα να παίξει και το ρόλο «he who shall remain standing».

Ψέματα, έχουμε πάρει μέτρα (25 χ 12 τετραγωνικά) και θα έχουμε πολύ χώρο.


----------



## pshleas (Jul 20, 2012)

Υπολογίστε με κι εμένα στους ορθίους... μου' παν ότι έτσι ψηλώνεις


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2012)

Θέλω να υπενθυμίσω ότι για να αποφύγουμε οποιαδήποτε παρεξήγηση (από πλευράς του καταστήματος) ως προς τους λογαριασμούς, κάθε φορά που μας παραδίδουν ένα ποτό, το πληρώνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

Και πότε πότε προσθέτουμε και κάτι για να δείξουμε ότι είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με το σέρβις (αν είμαστε).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 20, 2012)

pshleas said:


> Υπολογίστε με κι εμένα στους ορθίους... μου' παν ότι έτσι ψηλώνεις


Αυτή η μέθοδος αντισταθμίζει την αναστολη ψηλώματος που συνεπάγεται το να περάσουν από πάνω σου προς μία μόνο κατεύθυνση όταν είσαι ξαπλωμένος στην παραλία;

Όπως και να έχει, εγώ αρκετά ψήλωσα. Κρατήστε μου καρέκλα. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κρατήστε μου καρέκλα. :)


Κάτι τέτοιο, φαντάζομαι.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/purplesars11/5078460949/


----------



## Elsa (Jul 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και πότε πότε προσθέτουμε και κάτι για να δείξουμε ότι είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με το σέρβις (αν είμαστε).


Ευχαριστημένοι ή ευτυχισμένοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστημένοι και ευτυχισμένοι, όσοι και όσες μαζευτήκαμε, δημιουργώντας νέο ρεκόρ προσέλευσης σε σχετικές εκδηλώσεις. Ήδη άρχισε η αναζήτηση μεγαλύτερων χώρων για επόμενες συνάξεις και οι πρώτες ιδέες περιλαμβάνουν την πλατεία Συντάγματος (ολόκληρη, και την πάνω και την κάτω), τον θεσσαλικό κάμπο (διευρυμένο, από Λαμία μέχρι Κατερίνη) και, σε έσχατη ανάγκη, τον αστεροειδή 2012 Lexilogia (εφόσον έχει προσεγγίσει αρκετά μέχρι τότε).


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δόκτορα, το έκανες χτες το ρεκόρ σου ξενυχτιού, νομίζω. Όλοι καλά; Δεν χρειάζεται να πάρουμε παρουσίες, ελπίζω.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους τους φίλους που ήρθαν με την καλύτερή τους διάθεση να χαρίσουμε μια τόσο όμορφη βραδιά στους εαυτούς μας. Μακάρι να είχαμε άλλες τόσες ώρες (και να είχα πιει τη μισή μπίρα).

Αν πω και μερικά από τα θέματα της συζήτησης μετά τη 2α πρωινή :scared:, είναι να απορείς για το «Επεράσαμ' όμορφα».


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2012)

Τι συζητήσατε; Λέγε, λέγε.


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 21, 2012)

Πολύ σας ζηλεύω. Ήθελα να έρθω, αλλά είχαμε επισκέπτες στο σπίτι οι οποίοι έφυγαν μετά τα μεσάνυχτα. Αν ήξερα ότι θα το τραβούσατε τόσο πολύ, θα ερχόμουν.  Ελπίζω να μην περάσει ένας χρόνος για να σας ξαναδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

paraskevi said:


> Ελπίζω να μην περάσει ένας χρόνος για να σας ξαναδώ.


Όχι. Ήδη συζητήσαμε για χειμερινή αίθουσα που θα μπορεί να φιλοξενεί πιο ευέλικτες συναντήσεις, ίσως και με κανένα μεζεδάκι. Όχι το καθιστικό σχήμα που δεν αφήνει να μιλάς παρά με τους γείτονές σου. Και δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση για μέρη χωρίς καθόλου μουσική. Χτες βρήκα τη μουσική λίγο πιο δυνατή από τις προηγούμενες φορές (ίσως να φταίει που είχα καθαρίσει τ' αφτιά μου). Αλλά υπάρχει ακόμα μπόλικο καλοκαίρι...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι συζητήσατε μετά τη δευτέρα πρωινή, ξέρω όμως ότι όσες ώρες ήμουν εκεί απόλαυσα γι' άλλη μια φορά τη συντροφιά πραγματικά ξεχωριστών ανθρώπων. Μετράω από τώρα τις μέρες για την επόμενη σύναξη  Επίσης ορισμένες απουσίες δεν πέρασαν καθόλου απαρατήρητες και ήταν το μόνο μελανό σημείο της βραδιάς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Χτες βρήκα τη μουσική λίγο πιο δυνατή από τις προηγούμενες φορές (ίσως να φταίει που είχα καθαρίσει τ' αφτιά μου).


Ήταν όντως πιο δυνατά. Τη δυνάμωσαν μόλις έφτασα, πολύ πριν πριν έρθετε οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όχι. Ήδη συζητήσαμε για χειμερινή αίθουσα που θα μπορεί να φιλοξενεί πιο ευέλικτες συναντήσεις, ίσως και με κανένα μεζεδάκι. Όχι το καθιστικό σχήμα που δεν αφήνει να μιλάς παρά με τους γείτονές σου. Και δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση για μέρη χωρίς καθόλου μουσική.



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί τέτοιο μέρος και να μην είναι ψιλο-ξενέρωτο χωρίς τη μουσική, αλλά αρχίζω έρευνα αγοράς σήμερα κιόλας


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2012)

Pop-up κλαμπ/μπαρ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pop-up_restaurant
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pop-up_retail

Κάτι σαν τα δικά μας "εποχιακά", σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όχι. Ήδη συζητήσαμε για χειμερινή αίθουσα που θα μπορεί να φιλοξενεί πιο ευέλικτες συναντήσεις, ίσως και με κανένα μεζεδάκι. Όχι το καθιστικό σχήμα που δεν αφήνει να μιλάς παρά με τους γείτονές σου. Και δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση για μέρη χωρίς καθόλου μουσική.


Αίθουσα για κοκτέιλ πάρτι με ψιλοκέιτερινγκ ψάχνεις;


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> για κοκτέιλ πάρτι


Όχι, η συνεχής ορθοστασία δεν είναι το καινούργιο μου χούι...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 21, 2012)

Tapas bar ψάχνει... άρα θα μπορούσατε να έρθετε από δω μεριά... χαχαχαχα

Σεπτέμβριο με τα σχολεία, αν κάνετε συνάντηση, ίσως καταφέρω κι εγώ. 

Πολύ ωραίο μέρος πάντως, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τη μουσική είναι το TAF στου Ψυρρή. Και καθιστοί-όρθιοι σε βαρέλια και μίνι μπαράκια για να υπάρχει κινητικότητα και με ωραία ατμόσφαιρα και με κάποιο finger food για να μην πεινάσει ο νίκελ. :)


----------



## cinestef (Jul 21, 2012)

Πέρασα πολύ όμορφα χθες στην συνάντηση!
Άντε και στην επόμενη και σύντομα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2012)

cinestef said:


> Πέρασα πολύ όμορφα χθες στην συνάντηση!
> Άντε και στην επόμενη και σύντομα!
> )))))))


Κι εμείς χαρήκαμε που σε είδαμε :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2012)

...και που σε γνωρίσαμε :) 
Νίκελ, η πίσω αίθουσα της Παλιάς Αθήνας είναι ό,τι πρέπει γι' αυτό που ψάχνουμε, νομίζω.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2012)

Μεταφέρω εδώ επίκαιρο διάλογο από άλλο νήμα


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2012)

...
Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω την εκλεκτή ομήγυρη ότι η επόμενη φάση των Λεξιλογικών Καλλίστων θα διεξαχθεί σε παραλία εύκολα προσβάσιμη για τους κατοίκους του λεκανοπεδίου, ώστε να αξιολογηθούν καταλλήλως ιδίοις όμμασι τα εξωτερικά προσόντα των παρευρισκομένων, με την πρέπουσα ανενδυμασία θαλάσσης (μπανιερό, παρεό, παρέες με παρεά και κόκκινη παρειά). 

Η εκδήλωση θα είναι ολοήμερης διάρκειας και, εφόσον το επιτρέψουν τα χρονικά περιθώρια, μετά το πέρας της φάσης με μαγιό θα διεξαχθεί και η επόμενη φάση της προσωπικής παρουσίασης και συνέντευξης, στα πρότυπα των: «Θέλω να αγωνιστώ για την παγκόσμια ειρήνη, για τα παιδάκια όλου του κόσμου που πεινάνε, για τα παϊδάκια που πεινάμε (άντε, ρε Τάκη, ακόμα; κόκαλα έχουν εκείνα τα παΐδια; ), για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και τον εξοβελισμό των γενικών πληθυντικού ιδίως των θηλυκών (καλά, καλά, δεν τις ξαναγράφω). Οι διαγωνιζόμενοι κάθε φύλου, φίλου και φύλλου συκής, οφείλουν να είναι επαρκώς προετοιμασμένοι, έχοντας μελετήσει με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια σημαντικά κεφάλαια της λεξιλογικής ιστορίας - ενδεικτικά ουχί αποκλειστικά: Πόσο χοντρό κλαδί κάνει η ξινομηλιά, Λας Πομόνας Καμπεσίνας, -είστε, -ήστε, -ίστε ή δεν -οιείστε του κλαμπ - και φυσικά να γνωρίζουν απέξω κι ανακατωτά τα περιεχόμενα καθώς και τις ημερομηνίες ανάρτησης μουσικών έργων σε όλα τα νήματα με γιουτουμπάκια (οι αδιάβαστοι, γιου τουμπεκί), τις πρώτες και δεύτερες μελωδίες των οποίων έργων ενδέχεται να κληθούν να σφυρίξουν. Τα θέματα θα είναι βατά, ωστόσο σε περίπτωση διαφωνίας με τους βαθμολογητές (me, myself and I), θα γίνουν δίβατα (και θα πέσουν τα ανάλογα στοιχήματα, ποιος θα κλαρίσει τίνος τ' αυτιά). 

Το φορμά της παραλίας επιλέχθηκε διότι εγγενώς επιτρέπει την απρόσκοπτη κυκλοφορία μεταξύ παρεών (φορετών, καθιστών, περιφερoμένων ή λουομένων), τον περιοδικό δροσισμό μέσω εκούσιας ή ακούσιας εμβαπτίσεως και την ελεύθερη διανομή τροφής, αναψυκτικών, γλυκών και άλλων χρειωδών δαιμονίων, οίκοθεν προερχομένων ή πηγαινοερχομένων από παρακείμενες επιτόπιες οντότητες. Σε περίπτωση ανεπαρκούς εφοδιασμού, θα επανοβελιστούν οι ανωτέρω εξοβελισθείσες γενικές πληθυντικού, αυθωρεί και χωρίς χρήμα.

Η επιτροπή διοργάνωσης των Λεξιλογικών Καλλίστων αναμένει προτάσεις για τον τόπο αλλά και τον χρόνο διεξαγωγής, με καταληκτική ημερομηνία υποβολής προτάσεων την 20ήν του παρατρέχοντος μηνός (του αποπάνω, ντε), διότι πρέπει να διεξαχθεί μέχρι τα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου το ιβέντ (ιβέντσουαλι, νισάφ νιαβέντι, εφέντιμ, σχόλα γιατί παγώσαμε).

Ο πρόεδρος, αντιπρόεδρος, γραμματέας, ταμίας, τακτικό και έκτακτο μέλος της επιτροπής
Δαεμάνος ο δισαπών δυσαπών
 :s :devil: ​


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2012)

Και τώρα νομίζεις ότι μ' αυτό καθάρισες και σε συγχωρήσαμε;


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2012)

Δηλαδή, εγώ από δα κι ύστερα ξεπαρεού; Ακόμα κι αν έρθω με παρεό; 
Καλά σου, αν το αντέχ'ς και δεν φρίττ'ς, εσύ χάν'ς. Περιφρόνα με, γλυκιά μου, αλλά να ξέρεις πως με παράσυρε το ρέμα του Ληθαίου και με βρήκε η χαραή έξω απ' το σπίτι του Τσιτσάνη. Και πριν αρχίσεις τη μουρμούρα, συχώρα με, μουρμούρα μου.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2012)

daeman said:


> Περιφρόνα με, γλυκιά μου,



:devil: Για τιμωρία, θα σου βάλω να τ'' ακούσεις στο μπομπινάκι που με έγραψε ο πατέρας να το τραγουδάω πριν καν αρχίσω να λέω το ρο. Τότε που πρωτόγινε σουξέ  :devil:


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 22, 2012)

Μια πολύ όμορφη βραδιά που μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να ξαναδώ ορισμένους εξαιρετικούς ανθρώπους, αλλά και να γνωρίσω από κοντά αρκετούς άλλους εξίσου υπέροχους!

Χρωστώ μια συγγνώμη σε κάποιους φίλους συλλεξιλόγους, ειδικά αυτούς του τρίτου τραπεζιού, μια και, παρασυρμένος από τις συζητήσεις που είχαν ήδη ανάψει, αμέλησα να τους αφιερώσω τον χρόνο που άξιζαν. Υπόσχομαι να επανορθώσω στην προσεχή συνάντηση.

Ζητώ επίσης συγγνώμη από αυτούς στους οποίους, άθελά μου, είπα πράγματα που θα μπορούσαν να παρεξηγηθούν από εκείνους. Να ξέρουν ότι δεν είχα καμιά τέτοια πρόθεση. Φταίχτης η αδεξιότητά μου.

Σε όσους είπα πράγματα που τους άρεσαν, να είναι βέβαιοι ότι τα εννοούσα.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους οργανωτές της βραδιάς, αλλά και σε όλες κι όλους που έδωσαν το παρών το βράδυ της Παρασκευής! Με το καλό η επόμενη συνάντηση κι εύχομαι να μην αργήσει καθόλου.


----------



## VickyN (Jul 22, 2012)

Θαύμα ήταν!
Μπορεί να μην μίλησα πολύ, αλλά πέρασα υπέροχα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Μπορεί να μην μίλησα πολύ, αλλά πέρασα υπέροχα.


Καλημέρα. Ετοιμαζόμουν να πω «και πού να σ' αφήσουν να σταυρώσεις κουβέντα», αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι τόσοι άνθρωποι με απόψεις καταφέρναμε να τις ρίχνουμε στο τραπέζι με σειρά, με τάξη, χωρίς να γίνεται χάβρα. I like.


----------



## VickyN (Jul 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> «και πού να σ' αφήσουν να σταυρώσεις κουβέντα»


Καλέ, καθόλου δεν εννοούσα αυτό. 
Εγώ γενικά δεν πολυμιλάω.
Και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που το δέχεστε αυτό.

Οι συζητήσεις ήταν στ' αλήθεια εξαιρετικές. Προς το τέλος κουτούλαγα πια, αλλά δεν έλεγα να ξεκολλήσω.


----------



## diceman (Jun 21, 2013)

Ψιτ, 21/06 έχουμε. Δεν έχει σύναξη φέτος;


----------



## cinestef (Jun 22, 2013)

Σωστά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2013)

Ο λαός, βλέπω, θέλει σύναξη (γιατί σύνταξη δεν προβλέπεται να πάρει).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

diceman said:


> Δεν έχει σύναξη φέτος;


Θα την κάνουμε και φέτος! http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13608


----------

